
GitHub Package Registry Will Support Swift Packages - guessmyname
https://github.blog/2019-06-03-github-package-registry-will-support-swift-packages/
======
OberstKrueger
This will go well with Xcode 11 supporting Swift Package Manager natively.

[https://developer.apple.com/xcode/](https://developer.apple.com/xcode/)

~~~
Xavdidtheshadow
I imagine that's not a coincidence.

~~~
rkachowski
It's pretty interesting that Cocoapods got so much flak years ago for
basically exploiting Github's bandwidth to host a package registry for the
apple ecosystem, and now Github are doing exactly the same as a first class
product.

~~~
Rockslide
Well part of the (if not THE) reason for that was that they were extremely
inefficient in the whole process (complete clones of the master repository
including the complete history, although you don't really need that as a
cocoapods user).

And it is still inefficient today, considering that an initial pod install
takes around 12 minutes just to clone the cocapods repo...

~~~
jolux
They were actually using shallow clones which were more performance intensive
for GitHub’s backend.

------
jopsen
How immutable is this registry?

What happens if the owner tries to remove their package, or rename it? or
modify it? What if the owner deletes his/her account / organization, or
renames user / organization?

The nice thing about many package managers is that they don't allow mutation,
removal or renaming of packages. So when you have a lock-file checked into git
you can be sure you can fetch all the dependencies again.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I dont think its intended to replace the main package managers as much as to
ensure you can deliver a tool you may already be using (GitHub). Especially if
you want to ensure you dont accidentally publish production code to one of
those package managers e.g. NPM which had a whole debacle about that a few
months or a year back.

------
IloveHN84
I hope they will introduce support for Conan/vcpkg C++ packages as well

~~~
tr-gitlab
GitLab is working on support for Conan now. [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ee/issues/8248](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ee/issues/8248)

------
bookofjoe
As a complete non-techie (anesthesiologist) I thought at first glance at the
OP title this was a new rival of Amazon Prime.

~~~
joeblau
Hehe. Packages are the developer term for a reusable piece of software that
usually solves one problem.

------
craigds
Is there any reason why Python isn't supported?

~~~
natfriedman
Python is coming!

~~~
skohan
How is the dependency management situation on Python? I have dabbled in Python
for a few projects, and it always felt like there was no "right way" to manage
dependencies and environment.

~~~
dagw
_it always felt like there was no "right way" to manage dependencies and
environment._

That has been a huge problem in the past and it's still somewhat of a problem.
However now that pip and virtualenv (renamed venv) are part of the standard
python install and pip has gotten a lot better when comes to cross platform
installs and handling binary dependencies, hopefully we'll see some more
standardization around those tools.

That being said, I use conda for managing dependencies and environment for
basically all my python development work and have no complaints.

------
actionowl
Cool, now how much longer do I have to wait to use it?

~~~
saagarjha
There is a beta going on right now: you can sign up for you place in line.

------
the_gipsy
Great, now you can mix Cocoapods, Carthage, SPM _and_ github!

~~~
jamil7
Looks like it works with SPM unless I'm mistaken.

~~~
greysteil
Yep - GitHub Package Registry is a set of registries. It should plan nice with
as many package managers as possible

------
ngcc_hk
It need a better name. Gems, maven etc like. Sgpm could be a starting point.

Just can’t imagine anyone would remember without a good name.

